# חתיך



## Zeevdovtarnegolet

I found this word in my 80's Ulpan book.  Is it still used? According to Google Translate (LOL), the word can mean the following: 


hunk
dandy
handsome man
stunner
ladies man




To me this is strange because a hunk is kind of never a dandy.  How is it pronounced?  Thanks


----------



## ks20495

Yes, it's still used (along with other words). It's pronounced חָתִיךְ. 

It just means a "hunk"/"hottie"/"stud", etc...It doesn't really mean a "dandy" in the 19th century sense of someone who dresses well (not that anyone uses that word today to begin with...)


----------



## Zeevdovtarnegolet

Great!  Chatich!!! That's quite a cool sounding word.  Thanks! ;0


----------



## origumi

ks20495 said:


> It doesn't really mean a "dandy" in the 19th century sense of someone who dresses well


But the verb is still used this way, for example:
למה התחתכת, אתה יוצא עם מישהי היום?


----------



## Aoyama

I had never heard of the masculine, I only knew of the feminine kind, *khatikha* (chick, gal) ...


----------



## OsehAlyah

Zeevdovtarnegolet said:


> I found this word in my 80's Ulpan book.  Is it still used? According to Google Translate (LOL), the word can mean the following:
> 
> 
> hunk
> dandy
> handsome man
> stunner
> ladies man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me this is strange because a hunk is kind of never a dandy.  How is it pronounced?  Thanks


If you watch the movie Campfire you'll hear this word being used.  The older sister (Maya) says it to the younger one (Hanni) as they are walking up the street behind their mom.  

Anyway, this isn't why I decided to post a reply though.  I'd like to make a suggestion if I may, that you try the Morfiks dictionary in place of Google. I find it to be a little more comprehensive and accurate. 
http://morfix.mako.co.il/default.aspx


----------



## Zeevdovtarnegolet

OsehAlyah said:


> If you watch the movie Campfire you'll hear this word being used.  The older sister (Maya) says it to the younger one (Hanni) as they are walking up the street behind their mom.
> 
> Anyway, this isn't why I decided to post a reply though.  I'd like to make a suggestion if I may, that you try the Morfiks dictionary in place of Google. I find it to be a little more comprehensive and accurate.
> http://morfix.mako.co.il/default.aspx




cool dictionary thanks!!!  it seems to have audio but i think only for the english ?  hehe


----------



## OsehAlyah

Zeevdovtarnegolet said:


> cool dictionary thanks!!!  it seems to have audio but i think only for the english ?  hehe


Not sure if this will be useful to you or not. But here goes anyway ...
Mechon Mamre has the entire Tanakh available in writing and audio. At the top of every page there's a link to the audio for that page.
http://www.mechon-mamre.org/p/pt/pt0.htm

Great site.


----------



## Zeevdovtarnegolet

OsehAlyah said:


> Not sure if this will be useful to you or not. But here goes anyway ...
> Mechon Mamre has the entire Tanakh available in writing and audio. At the top of every page there's a link to the audio for that page.
> http://www.mechon-mamre.org/p/pt/pt0.htm
> 
> Great site.




OMg!!!! HOLY SHNIKIES! That is full on proper Hebrew with a trilled r, distinct chet and chaf, and even ayin pronounced!!!!!!!!!!

WOW!  I have never heard non-standard Israeli Hebrew (i.e. Mizrachi or Sephardi)  It is lovely and it sounds so rhythmic and super Semitic!  WOW!!  This is a find thank you.

Just listen to how he pronounces "EREV"  !!!! Would this man normally speak like this or is this an adopted pronunciation for liturgical purposes?  I think he probably would speak that way too because I have heard Orthodox Ashkenazi rabbis read Torah and they sound nothing like this.  Not that all Ashkenazi speakers sounds like Ben Gurion but still there is a trend...

It is so amazing to hear Hebrew the way it probably sounded back in the day, or at least a closer approximation to it.  Thank you so much for this.  I can pronounce Chet  and Chaf distinctly, and the trilled r is not problem, but the ayin will take some practice.  I know few people speak like this but I prefer it immensely!  It is so lovely.  Thank you.


----------

